# Tissue attack



## Choya (Jul 5, 2010)

My hedgie Choya was more playful when he was a baby as far as toys go. Now that he is older I have discovered that he absolutely loves/hates tissues. I'm not really sure which. He will play tug o war with them and rip them into little pieces and get really excited, but I can't tell if its playful or if he hates them. Does anyone else have a hedgie that does this? I'm not too worried because even though he gets really hyper after he tugs on one, he chirps at me as usual and runs about with more energy than he normally has. Comments?


----------



## Robinspoiler (Mar 21, 2009)

Crash does this too. For whatever reason, he attacks white (and _only_ white) tissues/paper towels. I don't know why it's only white ones, nor why they attract/offend him. He doesn't chirp, though. In fact, he's never made any noise at all in the year and 4 months we've had him.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Loki does this with kleenex. When I'm having a particularly bad allergy attack, I use a lot of them, and Loki likes to grab them when I'm about to blow my nose and try to shred them.


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

Quilly does something similar lol only I find what Quilly does to be kind of weird. HE doesn't rip up just random tissue paper, he goes for the paper towels that are his "potty place". He uses them to go to the bathroom, and they are under his wheel, but by the time I wake up in the morning I see that he tore off tons of the tissue and has it wrapped around him inside his igloo. :lol: I don't know what he finds so appealing about it however. Oh well, he's a character!!! All hedgies are though, aren't they? lol


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

jdlover90 said:


> Quilly does something similar lol only I find what Quilly does to be kind of weird. HE doesn't rip up just random tissue paper, he goes for the paper towels that are his "potty place". He uses them to go to the bathroom, and they are under his wheel, but by the time I wake up in the morning I see that he tore off tons of the tissue and has it wrapped around him inside his igloo. :lol: I don't know what he finds so appealing about it however. Oh well, he's a character!!! All hedgies are though, aren't they? lol


He's probably trying to build a nest with it :lol:


----------



## dlwhite (Mar 23, 2010)

I haven't tried tissues, but one of my hedgies in particular is INSANE for his toliet paper roll. I cut it in half so he can see better, and it is easier to get it off. I used to think he was getting it stuck, and would pull it off. He would huff and go running back to it and stick his head in it again. He wears his roll ALL DAY. I have seen him wearing it while sleeping, and ignoring meal time for a bit, so he can play narwhale!


----------

